# Sloppy Joe Bake



## Hamburger Kid (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi, I am knew at this whole cooking thing, and I want to take it up as some kind of hobby...So can you guys give me a few recipes that are fairly easy to make? I like all sorts of meals, so it wont matter what kind. Thanks!


----------



## karimitch (Jun 23, 2004)

Well what kind of meals are you looking to make exactly?  Here's one that my mother gave me when I first started cooking two years ago:

Sloppy Joe Bake:

Ingredients

1 pound lean ground beef     1 can (8 oz.) tomato sauce
¼ c. ketchup                       2 teaspoons mustard
1 c. all-purpose flour           1 ½ tsp. Baking powder
2/3 c. milk                         3 tbsp. Margarine or butter, melted
1 egg                                 ketchup, if you like

Directions: 

Heat oven to 450 degrees.  Cook beef in 10-inch skillet over medium heat, stirring a few times, until brown; drain.  Stir in tomato sauce, ¼ c. ketchup and the mustard.  Spoon into ungreased 8-inch square pan.

Stir flour, baking powder, milk, margarine and egg, using fork, until mixed.  Pour over beef mixture, and spread evenly.  Squirt or spoon more ketchup in a zigzag design over the top.


It's not anything fancy but I hope this helps.  It's really easy to make and it's really good too.


----------



## lindatooo (Jun 23, 2004)

karamitch that sounds good even for a seasoned cook!  Gonna try it!


----------



## Hamburger Kid (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks a lot for the recipe man


----------



## lindatooo (Jun 23, 2004)

Be very careful, Hamburger, cooking can be exceedingly addictive and there is no 12 step program designed to help you out of it!        You see....my young friend...it starts out very insidiously - you do it because you want to eat..you call it a "hobby" ..then you graduate to feeding others....there is no end in sight!  before long you're a committed cook!

If you've any doubts - back away from this sight now why you still have a chance :?: Of course if you've even found this site your soul is likely already sold to the kitchen!

Seriously - Welcome!  I brought my son into the kitchen as soon as he could stand on a chair and stir eggs and he's one of the best cooks I know!


----------



## Lifter (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi Burger Kid!

Here's something fairly easy...

Boneless, skinless chicken breats...easy to find, right?

Coat them in BBQ chicken seasoning, just rubbing it on to get it all over the exterior...

Wrap a couple pices of bacon around them, securing same with toothpicks...

Put on broiler pan, insert into pre-heated oven at 400 degrees for about 30-35 minutes...

Serve it up with a Caesar Salad...


----------

